# Z-tune replica for sale in germany.



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

myRaceCar.de

What do you guys think?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks as good a replica as i've ever seen.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Doesn't the original Z-Tune have an exposed Differential cooler?? Plus the all Alcantara interior makes me want to vomit.

I prefer the original Z-Tune's subtle hints of Alcantara.

Also, this car was magazine featured was it not?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes several bits are missing but I must say I prefrer this interior over the original. Still I would put in carbon fiber bits and Bride seats. Its more like a "wanne be replica"..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a silver GTR with a nismo kit and a different interior

i have to say the only thing on a z tune that i think IMO lets it down is the interior it is shocking!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It's evn got similar style pictures to the official Z-tune ones. Nice touch


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow that interior is perfect all it needs is a nice set of Bride seats.

Hopefully my next 33 will have a interior like that :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

andyc said:


> Wow that interior is perfect all it needs is a nice set of Bride seats.
> 
> Hopefully my next 33 will have a interior like that :runaway:


pull your finger out and who knows lol

that test drive was fun :chuckle:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

matty32 said:


> pull your finger out and who knows lol
> 
> that test drive was fun :chuckle:


Too much fun :runaway:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Can't see too well all the details but it may look like one from a distance but there are a lot of 'fibishing touches' missing from the interiro and engine bay to be a real Z-Tune replica. It would be more accurate to say "Z-tune exterior look-a-like"


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've seen this car at the Essen motorshow and it looked great, still have some pictures on my phone if anyone is interested.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> its a silver GTR with a nismo kit and a different interior
> 
> i have to say the only thing on a z tune that i think IMO lets it down is the interior it is shocking!


Exactly, just a normal R34 GTR, far from being a Z-Tune.

There are no Z-Tune replicas, as you can't replicate the carbon chassis works and other one off mechanics. So basicly all R34 GTR looking like Z-Tunes are just looking like them, without being a replica.

On an other note, that interior is so sweet.:bowdown1:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw the car last year on the Tuning World Bodensee in flesh and it really looks nice and is tastefully modded :thumbsup:

But calling it a Z-tune replica is a bit too much, as apart from the bodykit it has nothing in common with a real genuine Z-tune (especially the real things that make the Z-tune so desireable as gtrlux already mentioned).

For being just a standard GTR (not even a V-spec or N1) with a Z-tune bodykit and some mods, the car's well overpriced IMHO. For that sort of money you can get yourself a nice perhaps also slightly modded V-specII Nur (like Joker 69's) which IMHO would be more desireable (and you can also still put a Z-tune bodykit on it if you want)...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Germany is always expensive for Skylines :s.. On mobile.de, you see often prizes over 20k, for 34GTT's, its just crazy xD


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

the website link doen't work here.
can someone post the photo's???


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

The link seems to be down.
I think this is the same car, not sure though.
Its up for sale in germay right now.
Nissan Skyline R34 GTR JAPO Spec als Sportwagen/Coupé in Essen


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

For the interior alone and attention to detail, that is super sweet. 

The efforts of the detail are great, it totally looks a straight out the box performer.

When you spec that price and mods up for the car, I rekon as long as your content with the replica for the price, you'd be content.

To be honest at £77k many people will find it hard not to consider a New GTR for the purist maybe? but definitely one for the enthusiast.

A real car.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Its on pistonheadsd and in the for sale section here - way overpriced but there are some idiots out there with more money than sense


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

77k for a replica...if you had that kind of money wouldnt you stretch yourself further and get the real thing...


----------

